# All kidding is done, link to pics!



## Shootingstars (Jan 30, 2011)

I introduced our buck on September 11th so 145 days would be February 3rd.  I am so excited but so new to this.  I have been reading all of your kidding threads and just can't wait.

Here is the buck when I first got him in September; his name is Ballardcreek Kalico Kid







Here is Lil Critters Farm Maya











Here is North Creek Hope






Here is Jill 











I think Jill will kid first.  They are all going to first time mommas.  Looking at their udders and liags I think we have a some time but I am sure they will all kid in February.  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 30, 2011)

Your buckskin doe's udder does look like maybe late Feb...but the other one's rear says maybe March...

Of course, who knows!

I bet you get some flashy kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

You have some lovely goats. I bet you get some very flashy kids! Good luck!


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks I started three years ago this coming summer with Jill and our wether Jack.  They are unregistered but I fell in love with them and decided I wanted to get more.  Maya was over a year when I picked her up, she is registered and I was lucky to get her for $50.
Then my friend went through a divorce last year and Hope is here for now although my friend has signed the transfer for me to register her in my name.  I would like to buy her but she says I can just have her.  That makes me feel bad and I plan on giving her something in payment for her.  I added Kalico in September and so far I am loving him.  

I don't know when the does are due because I just ran all the goats together until two weeks ago when I seperate the Kalico and Jack. 

I am excited for babies.


----------



## julieq (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a colorful group!  You should end up with some beautiful babies.  Congrats!


----------



## Shootingstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I am the worst goat momma ever.  I have been on bed rest due to problems in pregnancy for 10 days.  Asking dh and dd how the goats look, told me that Maya had quit eating and so they move her to the kidding pen in the barn.  Well four days later she has done nothing. I decided this morning I felt halfway decent and was going to go out and check on our animals.  I started toward the barn where the chickens are and Maya was and I hear this weird noise.  I listen and I was pretty sure what it was.  It was 18 degrees last night and I was just heartsick.  We have 6 inches of snow and I was so sure they were dead.  I rush down the hill slipping and sliding and there was a baby on the ground.  I got in the goat pen and it was alive and then there was another one and another one.  I moved them into the kidding area where Maya was under the heat lamp and then got Hope moved with the placenta hanging out of her.  

The babies are doing good and all have gotten momma's colostrum.  Pics coming soon!


----------



## Shootingstars (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute, look at how little that one is.   I can't let my kids see these pics of the smaller breeds, that will be all I hear about from them.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Shootingstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I have two girls and a boy.  I will post close-ups soon!


----------



## kelsey2017 (Feb 26, 2011)

Way too cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable! I love their colors!


----------



## elevan (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 27, 2011)

Way to go momma!!!! What beautiful kids  So jealous of all the cuteness going on on this website


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very adorable babies!   

You are a GREAT Goat Momma!  You take care of them the best you can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Shootingstars (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is some new pics because I want to show them off: 

Here is the littlest one at 1 and 1/2 pounds, she is a fiesty little one.  Little blue eyed doe.

















Here is another little doe, she is about two pounds and very noisy.  











Here is the little buck, he also has blue eyes also.  He is right at 3 pounds.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh goodness!!    that blue eyed grey doeling!!!


----------



## msjuris (Feb 27, 2011)

Very flashy.   I especially love the black boots on the doeling.
They are adorable.


----------



## Shootingstars (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks I think they are adorable but then again, they do belong to me!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2011)

Shootingstars said:
			
		

> Thanks I think they are adorable but then again, they do belong to me!!!


They are very cute, I was thinking my trips were small at probably 6 or 7 lbs each, I am so used to the bigger breeds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2011)

Just darling!


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 7, 2011)

Kidding finished up at midnight last night.  Our total for our first year was 6 doelings and 2 bucklings.  Will post pics later.


----------



## glenolam (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know if this is very nice or not but I am too lazy to deal with photobucket today so here is the link to my blog if you want to see pics.  

http://amandajwheeler.blogspot.com/search/label/Goats and More

The first post is Jill's babies born last night and the second post has pics of the first three I have posted on here and then Maya's babies. Thanks!


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh this is going to be so hard, I really can't imagine parting with any of them.  They are so cute and little and how do I decide which ones to keep?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

You have got to be SO PLEASED!  Those babies are just wonderful!  It's great to have such a tough decision!  Congrats on your first season!


----------

